# Stingray Front Squat Padding



## x~factor (Jul 1, 2011)

Has anyone bought and tried this? Does this do a good job of making the bar stay in place?


----------



## cook (Jul 1, 2011)

I have one.I used it for a while and didn`t like the feel.It`s a little hard to explain.It kinda like the bar is too far away from you.Some people may like it.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 1, 2011)

cook said:


> I have one.I used it for a while and didn`t like the feel.It`s a little hard to explain.It kinda like the bar is too far away from you.Some people may like it.



Wanna sell it?


----------



## cook (Jul 1, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Wanna sell it?


 You can have it.pm me your address and I`ll bring it to work next week and send it to you.


----------



## MDR (Jul 1, 2011)

Part of what makes the exercise effective is maintaining bar stability.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 1, 2011)

cook said:


> You can have it.pm me your address and I`ll bring it to work next week and send it to you.


Thanks man! Very generous of you! 



MDR said:


> Part of what makes the exercise effective is maintaining bar stability.


I'm sure I would still need to balance the bar with this, it would just hurt less since the bar is not seating directly on my front delts. I've tried a few different bar positions and just can't get comfortable with it when the weights get heavier. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## MDR (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sure I would still need to balance the bar with this, it would just hurt less since the bar is not seating directly on my front delts. I've tried a few different bar positions and just can't get comfortable with it when the weights get heavier. Hopefully this will help.[/QUOTE]

I think you will get used to it in time with nothing at all, but I hope it helps you be more comfortable.


----------



## cook (Jul 7, 2011)

X~factor:your stingray is on it`s way to you.I couldn`t pm you as I don`t have enough posts.Guess I need to post a little more.Anyway it`s coming on UPS.Don`t worry about any shipping charge.I have an account with them and they owe me some credit.Sorry it took me so long to get back with you.Now get that front squat moving.
PS if it`s not there by about next Wed. let me know.I have a tracking #.Good luck with your training.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 7, 2011)

The Stingray will only provide an added bit of comfort.  Remember though, that front squats are exactly the same as regular squats in that balance is of utmost importance.  With fronts, even MORE than regular squats, you need to keep your weight on your heels otherwise you'll end up tearing up your knees and/or destroying your back.  As has been said, the Stingray does tend to move the weight a bit further forward, that makes my caution about balance even more important.  Keep your weight back and press up with your heels and you'll love front squats.


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 7, 2011)

MDR said:


> I think you will get used to it in time with nothing at all, but I hope it helps you be more comfortable.



Translation: "Stop being a pussy."


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 7, 2011)

maybe you've never had shoulder surgerys, i don't know, but once they're messed up you just have to make do, could be the case, seemed like a low blow-remark, to each their own, everbody's gotta find out what works for THEM


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 7, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> maybe you've never had shoulder surgerys, i don't know, but once they're messed up you just have to make do, could be the case, seemed like a low blow-remark, to each their own, everbody's gotta find out what works for THEM



Dude, untwist your ovaries. I was making a joke. I wasn't serious. Find a sense of humor.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 7, 2011)

people usually put "jk' or something to that effect to indicate the that, couldn't tell just by reading the text, no blood no foul, its all good


----------



## x~factor (Jul 7, 2011)

cook said:


> X~factor:your stingray is on it`s way to you.I couldn`t pm you as I don`t have enough posts.Guess I need to post a little more.Anyway it`s coming on UPS.Don`t worry about any shipping charge.I have an account with them and they owe me some credit.Sorry it took me so long to get back with you.Now get that front squat moving.
> PS if it`s not there by about next Wed. let me know.I have a tracking #.Good luck with your training.



Thanks Cook! I owe you one!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I will eventually not need it anymore (maybe then I can pass it on to someone that will need it). For now, I just want to do front squat without worrying about shoulder pain. lol


----------

